# hybrid p's



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

has anyone here tried interbreeding different types of p's together?? is it genetically possible??


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

It is probably possible but it isn't gonna happen since reds are the only ones that are breed in captivity besides acouple rare cariba case's. So probably not


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

spilos do breed in captivety and there is some spilo looking P to that do breed in captivety...


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's possible but u never really hear about it.


----------

